# A man walks in a bar and says...



## g_axelsson (May 25, 2018)

Very quiet in here....


----------



## Dr.xyz (May 25, 2018)

It's because of the new forum policy, only smart people are allowed to enter.


----------



## propovednik (May 25, 2018)

its because problems with domain goldrefiningforum.com


----------



## Shark (May 27, 2018)

Shhhhhhhh......  

Is the full forum even working yet?


----------



## g_axelsson (May 28, 2018)

It's apparently an issue with the DNS system. I know that Noxx is in contact with the DNS registrar but I have no details yet.

Göran


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 28, 2018)

I believe the duck has fallen asleep ;-)


And I hope things get fixed soon


----------



## mls26cwru (May 29, 2018)

i can say there has been a lot of speculation going on about what has happened.... hopefully it gets fixed soonish :/

good to be back and see things are still up and kicking... been busy refining, so i have been keeping busy while things were down


----------



## cosmetal (May 31, 2018)

As Jack said in the movie The Shining . . . "We're baaaaack!"



Hope everyone is well . . .

James


----------



## anachronism (May 31, 2018)

mls26cwru said:


> i can say there has been a lot of speculation going on about what has happened.... hopefully it gets fixed soonish :/
> 
> good to be back and see things are still up and kicking... been busy refining, so i have been keeping busy while things were down



There certainly were all kinds of conspiracy theories going on. Some folk read far too much into it.


----------



## ttutone1 (May 31, 2018)

Yea!!! I can see GRF again! I was getting the DNS error. I searched Google and couldn't find any news about the site being down. I was getting worried. I needed my learning fix :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 31, 2018)

Oh man. It has been absolute torture living without forum access. I hope everyone has been doing well during our little hiatus.

I had come to the conclusion that Poe had exacted his revenge by hijacking the forum and flying it into a mountain!   :lol:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 31, 2018)

Thank science it wasnt any of the dr poe or big brother theories, and just something small.

...sure wish i was one of the smart people that could get on last week though. :?


----------



## snoman701 (May 31, 2018)

I figured I did something to get banned.

That was a pretty productive two week period.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 31, 2018)

Instead of hanging here I've been working... I clocked in 116 billable hours in 9 days.  

Göran


----------



## Palladium (May 31, 2018)

I heard Butcher did it! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mls26cwru (May 31, 2018)

Palladium said:


> I heard Butcher did it! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:




I was fearing it was the wrath of Harold coming to cleanse the forum!


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 31, 2018)

You know that saying," you don't know what you got until its gone."? Weird week, almost had withdraws.

Mike


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 1, 2018)

I can't believe how much work I got done with the forum gone!


----------



## Rachello (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Jimdoc!!

I’m pretty thorough, but “man walks into a bar” mi-a aruncat pentru o bucla. It threw me for a loop! Maybe the post should be put under a separate entity as in “Forum news”...”We were down”.

I thought it was just a joke in general discussion & never looked further. 

However I’m a yankee born & true & I believe the joke was about a cowboy & a yankee & a shot glass & how someone peed all over a bar & made a bunch of money doing it! I might be biased but as I remember the yankee came out on top  

I’m glad it’s back. I’ve cursed myself so much for becoming lazy & my dependence on it. So much dependence is bad science, for we never actually learn. We as humans never realize a good thing till we loose it. 

I will never again be so sorry so much information could have & should have been lost to me & I will never either through ignorance or intent take this forum for granted...all that knowledge the forum holds just lost to the oblivion was unthinkable & confounded my nightmares. 

My thanks for the hard work I never see the good “elves” do...for real, you people; don’t BS you will never know a thing until it’s lost to you...

Rachel


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 3, 2018)

This thread started as a joke but turned into an information thread, the little information that I had to share.

Göran


----------



## artart47 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi my Friends!
I was getting scared that the powers were loosing interest in their first love. For me, it was 
kinda like when my internet went down and I was forced to spend time with my family. You know, they aren't bad people when you get to know them!
I'm just happy I'm able to get on again.


----------



## Rachello (Jun 7, 2018)

I understand your pain!! Lol. I have 3 little kids & my hubby makes 4. “Mommy” time literally equates to “bite my shiny metal [email protected]&”....I like futurama lol. Really it boils down to Mom is researching for a paper etc. don’t bug her! We need our time away to appreciate the reason we do it for in the first place  

Rachel


----------

